# What is this?



## Entities (Jun 26, 2015)

I attached two photos of my boy Otto. The first is Sunday the 12th the last one is today.
What are those spots? I took him to the vet they said a possible allergic reaction to something. They also said there was a yeast infection in his Right ear only. I have drops for that but I dont know what those could be.

From Sunday they dont look as noticeable but I feel like there are more small ones. They seem much more noticeable when you look down from behind him if that makes any sense. Prior to these spots he just stopped eating his food and would pick after it sat for hours. It was Pure Balance chicken and brown rice. I since switched it over to Taste of the Wild grain free roasted fowl and he eats it all up.

Has anyone seen anything like this. Im concerned and the Vets office didnt help me at all.


----------



## V-Diddy (Jan 27, 2015)

My Pre gets these (although not as bad) and his sire gets them as well. They seem to itch so I am guessing it is an allergy to something or stress induced. When Pre was a puppy he would get hives from separation sometimes. 

His coat and skin are healthy and shiny for the most part so I just try to be observant when something like this pops up. I am highly suspicious of diet changes when his skin or coat are affected, fwiw.


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

Not sure from the photos, but my pup got these white spots on his head after I had left him at day-care. The next time I left him, he had several more. 
What it turned out to be, after obsessing, is that other dogs had been trying to bite-bite on his little head! When little dude, had a tiny mark, under fur, it would heal itself up & scab over, Then when scab fell off, it left that little white spot! 
The fur grows back in, and it did. 
Never took him there again....


----------

